# WD40, Protect the Investment.



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

There are quite a few controversies about the use of WD40 on lures as an attractant. 

Frankly I could care less about the smell, it does help with rust. 

I'm OCD about rust. Every lure that I use gets put in a seperate box and washed with dawn and freshwater when I get home. 

Then the whole tray gets sprayed with WD40, I was worried about the finish on the Mirrolures but I haven't seen any effects. There might be some microscopic damage to the plastic but I have a feeling I will lose a lure before that happens. 

Been over a year with some of these lures, no rust and still look new other than hook/teeth rash. 

It does make it a tiny bit harder to tie a lure when it's slippery though


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I wonder if you could get better mileage out of a spray-down with a water and Salt-Away mixture, which would then evaporate and dry and thereby eliminate the "oily" factor?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Salt-away would work for cleaning, but does it leave any protection?


----------



## TroutSupport (Aug 15, 2013)

I've used WD 40 and haven't noticed the fish shying away from it on lures worked anything but slow. Mod to fast or walk the dawg retrieves the fish didn't seem to care. Not sure on the slow retrieves.. more data is needed. I guess I'll just have to fish more.. LOL


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a few hook boxes. I sprayed them with mineral oil a few years back and zero rust.

Just another option. WD-40 is probably more convenient, but I don't think the mineral oil has any smell to it (if that even really matters?).


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Not a bad idea at all. If you're not seeing any negative signs from the fish, seems like a good deal. I just rinse all lures I used that day, shake them off and let them dry on a paper towel. No issues with rust unless saltwater makes its way into my tackle box. My trebles usually get bent or dulled and swapped out before they rust though. 
The VCI inhibitor strips worked very well for me but it seems they have stopped making them. Bullfrog makes some but I haven't tried them out yet.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

wd is fish oil based. They use it as a fish attraction for cut bait up in Wa state for Steelhead and other fish.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

submariner said:


> wd is fish oil based. They use it as a fish attraction for cut bait up in Wa state for Steelhead and other fish.


Actually... that's a myth. No fish oil in WD-40. Probably not a great idea to be just dumping it in the water either.

http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

rustybucket said:


> Actually... that's a myth. No fish oil in WD-40. Probably not a great idea to be just dumping it in the water either.
> 
> http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts


The minimal amount from a lure is absolutely nothing compared to 30 seconds of an outboard idling.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

On my bigger boat, I keep a lock bucket w/ soapy water...when I finish w/ a lure it goes in the bucket. When I get home, I scrub em and let em dry. Anything that gets sprayed, gets sprayed w/ Strikehold.....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> The minimal amount from a lure is absolutely nothing compared to 30 seconds of an outboard idling.


I'm guessing he was talking about using it like a menhaden oil drip.

I have MirroLures with rust stains on em, I'm sorry to say. Wonder if the menhaden oil would work like a rust preventative and attractant all in one? 

Anyone game to try this? :001_huh:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I hate rusty lures

But Im to sceptical to spray wd40 on my lures, I dont even like the scent of it. Ive gotton to the point where I just change my hooks out when needed and "try" to rinse them off before putting them away in the box, that seems to help. But honestly its hard to keep a lure for that long anyhow. Not a suprise when a squirrel fish wraps me in a tree hahaha

Your lures do look clean though. So in that perspective ur doing right.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a good question, any of yall re-use a circle hook if you switch it out? Do you put it back in with the rest?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Bass Fishing = WD40 for me. I've never tried it on saltwater lures though.


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

*Swapping out hooks*

Anyone have a convenient method for replacing hooks on lures? Seems like there must be an easier way to replace a hook on a mirrolure, for example. By easier, I mean a method where I don't end up hooking myself, bending that mini key ring too much, or throwing the lure away in frustration.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

submariner said:


> *wd is fish oil based.* They use it as a fish attraction for cut bait up in Wa state for Steelhead and other fish.


That could not be more false. Don't believe everything your hear.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

ThaFish said:


> That could not be more false. Don't believe everything your hear.


Hahaha

No dude its a fact wd40 comes from Alaskan Pollock


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha
> 
> No dude its a fact wd40 comes from Alaskan Pollock


:stupid:

Check out their website & then get back to me. 

http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

matlatcha said:


> Anyone have a convenient method for replacing hooks on lures? Seems like there must be an easier way to replace a hook on a mirrolure, for example. By easier, I mean a method where I don't end up hooking myself, bending that mini key ring too much, or throwing the lure away in frustration.


These split ring pliers.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

matlatcha said:


> Anyone have a convenient method for replacing hooks on lures? Seems like there must be an easier way to replace a hook on a mirrolure, for example. By easier, I mean a method where I don't end up hooking myself, bending that mini key ring too much, or throwing the lure away in frustration.


Definetly check out shimano's or any name brand split ring plier. The tips on cheap versions will wear down. 

Also, I bought a regular and red hook repair kit off amazon. One of these 

http://www.shopmirrolure.com/hook-sets/original-replacementphook-kit/hook-17514-p-347.html

If there is any rust on any of the screws/mounts i can switch them out for new ones.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jason said:


> On my bigger boat, I keep a lock bucket w/ soapy water...when I finish w/ a lure it goes in the bucket. When I get home, I scrub em and let em dry. Anything that gets sprayed, gets sprayed w/ Strikehold.....


You mean a locked 5 gallon bucket?? Or like a tupperware.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Hahaha
> 
> No dude its a fact wd40 comes from Alaskan Pollock


 EVERYONE knows that if you cut open a can of WD 40 , a Matrix shad will fall out !!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Got the new loadout thanks to Outcast and Etrade92.









Nice and Protected.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I don't worry about oil on hard lures and its effect on fish.*

Most of the time a fish has to eat the plug or risk missing a meal. In that case, it would take a helluva bad smell and lots of it to cause him not to strike. IMHO.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

matlatcha said:


> Anyone have a convenient method for replacing hooks on lures? Seems like there must be an easier way to replace a hook on a mirrolure, for example. By easier, I mean a method where I don't end up hooking myself, bending that mini key ring too much, or throwing the lure away in frustration.


I slit open the split ring with a small pocketknife blade. I then start the old hook to come off, then immediately put the new hook behind it. Then as I push the new hook around to get it on, the old one also works off. Just one step to put on the new and take off the old. You'll get used to doing it quickly and without sticking yourself.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

matlatcha said:


> Anyone have a convenient method for replacing hooks on lures? Seems like there must be an easier way to replace a hook on a mirrolure, for example. By easier, I mean a method where I don't end up hooking myself, bending that mini key ring too much, or throwing the lure away in frustration.


Split ring pliers:thumbup:


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Split ring pliers work. 

I just got really used to using a leatherman, I carry one 24/7, so I may as well use it!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Still using WD40 with no adverse effects

Threw some other brands in the box and there finish is holding fine as well


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great advise and it wont hurt a thing.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I believe it may be a myth; what it made of is still a secret (maybe fish oil, maybe not). But I have seen professional fishermen use it as an attractant and it works. 



rustybucket said:


> Actually... that's a myth. No fish oil in WD-40. Probably not a great idea to be just dumping it in the water either.
> 
> http://wd40.com/cool-stuff/myths-legends-fun-facts


----------

